# Best Red Dot or Holographic Sight for DDM4V11???



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a red dot or holographic sight for my new Daniel Defense DDM4V11.

I want to stay around the $300 range if all possible, but could go a little higher.

Any and all input would be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you and have a blessed day!


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Vortex is your best bet in that price range. I have two of the sparc models and have zero complaints. If you can spend slightly more the trijicon MRO is a very nice optic. I purchased one about 4 months ago and will be selling off my sparcs to get more MROs. It has a larger objective than the sparc and aimpoints I've had, but not as large as an eotech. The battery is good for five years on the lowest setting and it works great with night vision. Pictured here on my form1 SBR lower with a 10.3" Daniel Defense 300blk upper. Makes for a very handy package.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.primaryarms.com/primary-...uttons-and-up-to-50k-hour-battery-life-md-ads

I have this one from Primary Arms on my dedicated AR 22 and really like it.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

vortex strike Eagle 1-6 which is in your price range and gives you options from a 1X red dot for cqb or a scope for longer shots with up to a 6X magnification

In my opinion it is a very versatile scope for an AR.

I do not have one personally since I use an Aimpoint MicroT1 with a flip up 3X for longer shots. The T1 has been excellent so far and I thought I wanted to sell it and buy a Strike Eagle but I am actually very happy with it and I can hit a 6 inch plate at 200 yards all day long with the 3X so it is all I need in a hog hunting AR scope for my 6.8.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Vortex should fit your budget and needs well. 

I like my EoTech, but they are a little more expensive.


----------



## johnpkimble (Apr 20, 2009)

*Vortex*

Vortex Spitfire 3x. I have one for sale if you are interested. I bought 2, one for each rifle, and I wound up selling one of my rifles. It is NIB. I will sell for 315.


----------



## johnpkimble (Apr 20, 2009)

http://shop.opticsplanet.com/vortex...plusbox-beta&gclid=CPfqne3ex9ACFYQ2gQod2poHJA


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

boss11 said:


> I am looking to purchase a red dot or holographic sight for my new Daniel Defense DDM4V11.
> 
> I want to stay around the $300 range if all possible, but could go a little higher.
> 
> ...


There's two ways you can go.

I have 3 Black Spider M0129's. The one for my 10/22 had windage adjustment issues. I sent it in for warranty and got a new one 5 days later. I can't say anything bad about them. Good 3 MOA red dot for the money. And don't order from the website, the sight is traded on Amazon all day long for $135 or less.

http://www.blackspideroptics.com/optics/

Or you can spend another $150 over your budget and get an Aimpoint Pro Patrol. I have a couple of those. Unless you are carrying that carbine in a professional capacity I wouldn't waste the money.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2005)

esc said:


> http://www.primaryarms.com/primary-...uttons-and-up-to-50k-hour-battery-life-md-ads
> 
> I have this one from Primary Arms on my dedicated AR 22 and really like it.


I just purchased a Primary Arms from Carters on I-10.

http://www.primaryarms.com/primary-arms-micro-dot-with-removable-base-eta-early-july-2016-md-rbgii

Primary Arms is in Pearland. It comes with a1 year warranty
It was highly recommended from a firearms instructor.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I personally like the MRO. Small, quick acquisition, works with night vision and long battery life. Here's mine on a 6.8SPC 2 stamper.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Burris mtac

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

